# [Xorg 1.9.5] errore in statrx

## effeuno

Sul mio notebook sto installando xorg. Premesso che il resto funziona tuuto compreso framebuffer, ho installato xorg seguendo,

con molta attenzione, la  Guida alla configurazione di X server (www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml).

Compilato con make.conf di questo tipo:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

         

VIDEO_CARDS="savage vesa fbdev"

USE="-hal"
```

Verifico i driver presenti con:

```
qlist -IC x11-drivers/

x11-driverss/xf86-input-evdev

x11-driverss/xf86-input-synaptics

x11-driverss/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-driverss/xf86-video-savage

x11-driverss/xf86-video-vesa

```

eseguo:

```
rc-update

source /etc/profile
```

vado speranzoso con

```
startx
```

mi ritrovo con:

```
....

(EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics ToucPad" /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X xerver to shut down error setting MTTR (base = 0x90000000, size = 0x1000000, type = 1 ) invlid argument (22)

error setting MTTR (base = 0x92000000, size = 0x05000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

```

N.B. ho una scheda video S3 Inc VT8375 Prosavage8 KM266/KL266

Kernel 2.6.64-r1

Qualche idea in merito ?

Un grazie anticipato come al solito.

Altro pezzo di log:

```
grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(EE) AIGLX error Calling driver entry point failed

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
```

In attesa.

----------

## cloc3

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel 2.6.64-r1
> 
> 

 

hatz. compilato con le patch del 2015, suppongo.

----------

## effeuno

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *effeuno wrote:*   
> 
> Kernel 2.6.64-r1
> 
>  
> ...

 

Scusa kernel 2.6.34-r1

----------

## cloc3

scherzi a parte, sembra un problema di driver grafici.

dai un

```

# emerge  @module-rebuild; emerge -1 `qlist x11-drivers/`

```

e vedi se si ripete.

p.s.: verifca anche che il link a /usr/src/linux sia corretto.

----------

## effeuno

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> scherzi a parte, sembra un problema di driver grafici.
> 
> dai un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il comando non funziona o meglio mi da' questo output

```
emerge @module-rebuild; (punto e virgola credo) emerge -1 (numero 1) 'qlist x11-drivers/' (apici)

emerge: There aere no sets to satisfy 'module-rebuild'. The following sets exists:

  selected

  system

  world

!!! 'qlist x11-drivers/' is not a valid package atom.

!!! please check ebuild(5) for full details,

```

Ho anche verificato il link, e' corretto ho compilato sempre bene.

----------

## Onip

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics ToucPad" /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found
> 
> xinit: connection to X server lost
> ...

 

Io scommetto su quello. prova ad emergerlo e vedi se la sessione di default con twm, i due xterm e xclock ti parte.

----------

## ago

Ha ragione onip.

@f1 se devi installare un DE non serve installare questa roba

----------

## cloc3

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge  @module-rebuild; emerge -1 `qlist x11-drivers/`
> ...

 

porc. scusa:

```

emerge -1 `qlist -IC x11-drivers/`

```

----------

## effeuno

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *effeuno wrote:*   
> 
> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics ToucPad" /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found
> 
> xinit: connection to X server lost
> ...

 

Grande!!!!! Non c'e che dire in questo forum esistono i maghi.

Dunque: ho emerso xterm, xclock e twm, magicamente lanciando startx sul terminale 7 tutto funziona: tre finestre aperte + xclock.

Controllando su f1 ho startx in funzione ma mi compaiono i soliti errori ovvero:

```
(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

   [10f] 320x200, 70Hz

   [134] 320x240, 77Hz

   ...

   ...

   [17b] 1280x760, 60Hz

   ...

   ...

  [124] 1600x1200, 60Hz

(EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed 

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering 

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found 

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8 

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware. 

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics ToucPad" 

   
```

Cosa me pensi e cosa mi consigli.

Intanto grazie.

Appena tutto funziona vorrei installare xfce.

Lavorandoci sopra ho risolto gli ultimi 4 errori:

Ho modificato il file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf in questo modo:

```
Section "InputClass"

         Identifier "touchpad catchall"

         Driver "synaptics"

         MatchIsTouchpad "on"

         MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

EndSection
```

Mi rimangono:

```
(EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed 

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering 
```

----------

## Onip

ma il touchpad, prima della modifica, ti funzionava? Da quando xorg ha il riconoscimento automatico dei device anche a me sono comparsi errori nei log che, da quanto ho capito, sono solamente dovuti alla ricerca dei device. Ad ogni modo se così ti funziona tienilo pure a quel modo xorg.conf.

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed
> ...

 

Questo dipende dalla scheda video e da i driver che usi e ti dice che, invece che utilizzare l'accelerazione hardware (per il compositing solamente credo) utilizza un'implementazione software. Dal VIDEO_CARDS che hai postato non posso dirti di più perchè non ho mai avuto a che fare con quel tipo di device, ma credo che una buona ricerca ti possa chiarire le idee sul fatto che l'accelerazione hw sia supportata o meno.

Se devi emergere xfce puoi pure rimuovere xterm e compagnia cantante.

----------

